# Camshaft not installing and seating properly, help....



## VWPassatGLX (Feb 7, 2008)

Hello Fellows...
I'm in a little situation. I decide to tackle the cam chain tensioner seal job on my 00' passat 2.8l 30v. Yes prior to this, I did take advice and replace my complete PCV system; however this wasn't the fix of the wonder bruning smell of oil. I’m asking anyone for help with reinstalling cams. I for some reason had no problem with the left intake cam placement/alignment within the head, but for some reason the right intake came has way too much resistance to dropping into position within the mating journals found in the head. I did notice with uninstall this cam, unlike the other, it was difficult to take out. I never took the intake cams completely out to replace the cam chain tensioner seal. The cams were just lifted out of the head so more slack would be achieved. The sucker will not go back in because the lifters look to be holding things up. I do have the engine at TDC. Anyone is there a trick to this? Please help, the car is our DD.
Thanks...









BEFORE CAM WAS UNINSTALLED

























_Modified by VWPassatGLX at 8:18 PM 5-18-2008_


_Modified by VWPassatGLX at 8:19 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## katzen (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Camshaft not installing and seating properly, help.... (VWPassatGLX)*

Well, your description of exactly how far you are into this cluster f**K is somewhat vague, but judging from your pictures, it looks like you didn't take out the bolt to the left of the tensioner depressor tool. You need to take that out to let the tool do its job and get sufficient slack in the chain. Dude, I gotta tell you, whoever told you to take the cams out did you a severe disservice. The job goes like this; remove valve covers, remove bolt for tensioner tool and bolt directly adjacent to it. Insert and tighten down tensioner tool and introduce slack into cam chain. Wiggle out metal gasket and take pick to remove rubber seal. I'm not trying to make you feel bad, I just don't want someone else to get mislead. Make sure you tighten the cam caps down in an even manner. Too much load on one end of the cam and it could snap. I hope this helps somewhat, let me know what happens.


----------



## VWPassatGLX (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Camshaft not installing and seating properly, help.... (katzen)*

Yes I may have been vage. I seen tons of DIY and most of all had the intake cam removed to properly install the seal. Anyway... I never completely removed the cam all the way. I picked up on the cam along with the mating cam chain to allow a more then gererous gap to remove and install the new cam chain tensioner seal. Yes, prior to this I did take all the 4 bolt off the chain tensioner so it will properly compress. This is not my problem. New seal is in, slack is still in the chain and camshaft will not drop into place. Am I possibly fighting against the tension found in the valve springs? I'm very hisitant to force anything.


----------



## VWPassatGLX (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Camshaft not installing and seating properly, help.... (VWPassatGLX)*

I need a fix, so I can have the car up and running for tomorrow. I was contemplating aligning up the camshaft the best I can and installing all the cam caps, and allowing the tightening of the cam caps to draw-in the camshaft so it can seat. This would be a slow process, with a pattern of tightening in mind so nothing bends or breaks. What do you think about this idea? I having nothing else.

Help.....










_Modified by VWPassatGLX at 12:03 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Camshaft not installing and seating properly, help.... (VWPassatGLX)*

In section on Camshaft, installing...Bentley says..."The pistons must NOT be positioned at TDC." Then it says to install just bearing caps "2" and "4" (the #1 bearings are the ones next to the chain) , "remember installation positon....inlet shaft: casting points to chain, exhaust shaft casting points to exhaust manifold", Tighten caps alternately and diagonally to 7 ft lb. Then install bearing caps 1, 3, 5, 7 and tightnen to 7 ft lb. Lightly coat contact surfaces of bearing caps 1 and 7 with sealant AMV17400401. Hope that helps some. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWPassatGLX (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Camshaft not installing and seating properly, help.... (spitpilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitpilot* »_In section on Camshaft, installing...Bentley says..."The pistons must NOT be positioned at TDC." Then it says to install just bearing caps "2" and "4" (the #1 bearings are the ones next to the chain) , "remember installation positon....inlet shaft: casting points to chain, exhaust shaft casting points to exhaust manifold", Tighten caps alternately and diagonally to 7 ft lb. Then install bearing caps 1, 3, 5, 7 and tightnen to 7 ft lb. Lightly coat contact surfaces of bearing caps 1 and 7 with sealant AMV17400401. Hope that helps some. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey. thanks for the cam install reply. I'm going to eat dinner here and jump at it again. I need to get her on the road for tom. I'm puzzled how I can keep my cam timing mark correct with the corresponding cam chain if I have to get off the TDC spot? This makes sense that the tension will be off the valves but I'm hesitant to leave the TDC. Any thoughts...
PLUS I THOUGHT 11ft/lbs WAS THE RECOMMENDED TORQUE AMOUNT?


_Modified by VWPassatGLX at 7:58 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## VWPassatGLX (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Camshaft not installing and seating properly, help.... (VWPassatGLX)*

Well taking some spitpilot hints I decide to rotate the crank 180 degrees from where I was experienceing interference with the cam not seating. Once I did this the cam fell into place. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Well I carefully installed everything and torqued things down. I was so happy to see thing come to an end as I was placing the engine cover on. I started up the car and it was running as normal. I was rejoicing at this point kowing that I just completed an install that I was dreading to do for sometime. I went back to see the result again and was blown away by a baseball size oil spot on the driveway!!!!!!!!!! This is way more oil than it use to leak before. I don't even want to open it up again. I wouldn't even know what else to do. It looks to be in front of the block near the camshaft seals. I replaced these when I did my timing belt around 2000 miles ago.








NEW CAM 1/2 MOON SEAL










_Modified by VWPassatGLX at 8:29 PM 5-19-2008_


----------



## VWPassatGLX (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Camshaft not installing and seating properly, help.... (VWPassatGLX)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif After some intensive trouble shooting and lots of pacients. I found out the passenger front cam seal was installed incorrectly by myself. Attention: please take your time when seating the seal and make sure the seals sits all the way back in the recessed groove of the head. I jacked the inner portion of the seal when sliding it over the cam and must not have noticed it. I took my time too... I reciently gunked the engine down and the leaks are gone; is going on 2 weeks now. I was amazed how much oil can blow-by the camshaft seal if it is damaged. A basketball size area in the driveway after sitting for 5hrs.


----------

